# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  ابو قديس..يباشر عمله

## Ammar Qasaimeh

*صورة وخبر**2009-03-05*  
الطفيلة – محمد الرفوع - باشر الأستاذ الدكتور محمد أبو قديس عمله رئيسا لجامعة الطفيلة التقنية اعتبارا من الخميس ، وقد شغل أبو قديس مراكز عديدة أهمها رئيسا لجامعة اليرموك، وأمينا عاما في وزارة التعليم العالي، ونائبا للرئيس في الجامعة الهاشمية، وهو حائز على الأستاذية في الهندسة الميكانيكية.

ولدى لقائه كادر الجامعة في اليوم الأول لتسلمه مهامه بعد صدور الإرادة الملكية السامية أكد أبو قديس أهمية العمل بروح الفريق الواحد لما فيه مصلحة الجامعة والوطن.

وأوضح أبو قديس أن العمل سيرتكز على مبدأ ترتيب الأولويات الذي يخدم مسيرة الجامعة ويرقى إلى تطلعات المجتمع المحلي.

وقال أن لقاءات عديدة ستنعقد في الجامعة خلال الأيام المقبلة لتلمس الوضع القائم والانطلاق على رؤية تخدم أهداف الجامعة التي تتعلق بالتدريس والبحث العلمي والنهوض بقطاعات وهيئات المجتمع.

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Smile:

----------

